

Reddit is down due to database failure - jwcrux
http://www.redditstatus.com/

======
ronnier
As a result of the button reaching zero.

~~~
tonybaroneee
For those who want some context:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/thebutton](https://www.reddit.com/r/thebutton) :)

------
jdubs
Hi! Just like your fire extinguishers tests, you should also test your
database failover procedures.

------
zymhan
And it's back.

